# FS: co2 reactor



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

co2 reactor. Only the green reactor portion as seen in photo $8


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Bump to top, removed sold items.


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Bump to top, removed some sold items again


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

To the top


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Bump to the top


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Bump to top, lowered price on items and removed sold items


----------



## FenixVA (Jan 6, 2013)

Hi kacairns,

Just wondering if you still have the Rhinox 5000 glass*diffuser.

Thx
FenixVA


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

replied by pm


----------



## Jimbo (Apr 23, 2013)

Do you still have the needle valve?


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Yes it is still available.


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Bump to the top


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

1 item left see first post


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Bump to top, any takers so I can close this ad! Will even take $5 for it =)


----------

